# Kiểm định Kỹ thuật cho nồi gia nhiệt dầu



## NNh27 (10 Tháng chín 2021)

KIỂM ĐỊNH KỸ THUẬT CHO NỒI GIA NHIỆT DẦU TẠI CATIEDU
Nội Dung Chính
1. Kiểm định nồi gia nhiệt dầu là gì ?

2. Tại sao phải kiểm định an toàn nồi hơi gia nhiệt dầu ?

3. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định chất lượng nồi gia nhiệt dầu

4. Khi nào thì phải kiểm định kỹ thuật nồi gia nhiệt dầu ?

5. Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật nồi gia nhiệt dầu

6. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu

7. Kết luận

Nồi gia nhiệt dầu là thiết bị được sử dùng nhiều trong nhà máy, từ các nhà máy sản xuất thức ăn gia súc, sản xuất bánh kẹo, nước giải khát, các loại gia vị như nước mắm, tương, dầu ăn đến nhà máy may, sản xuất cao su, đồ dùng nhựa,… Với mục đích tạo nhiệt để chế biến, tạo hình cho sản phẩm, việc đảm bảo an toàn khi sử dụng nồi gia nhiệt dầu là điều tất yếu mà bất cứ doanh nghiệp nào cùng cần quan tâm. Vì vậy, kiểm định an toàn nồi gia nhiệt dầu là điều kiện bắt buộc trước khi doanh nghiệp đưa vào sử dụng.

1. Kiểm định nồi gia nhiệt dầu là gì ?







Vì hoạt động với công suất nhiệt cao, áp lực lớn khả năng gây tai nạn, thương vong cao nên nồi gia nhiệt dầu được Bộ Lao động - Thương binh và Xã hội liệt kê vào danh mục Các thiết bị, vật tư có yêu cầu nghiêm ngặt về an toàn, vệ sinh lao động theo Thông tư số 36/2019/TT-BLĐTBXH ban hành ngày 30 tháng 12 năm 2019. Chính vì vậy nồi hơi gia nhiệt dầu bắt buộc phải kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn.

Kiểm định an toàn nồi gia nhiệt dầu là hoạt động đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của thiết bị đó theo quy định của Nhà nước nhằm kiểm tra thiết bị đảm bảo an toàn chất lượng phù hợp với tiêu chuẩn và quy chuẩn kỹ thuật.

2. Tại sao phải kiểm định an toàn nồi hơi gia nhiệt dầu ?

Đảm bảo an toàn tối đa cho người vận hành lẫn người làm việc trong phạm vi thiết bị;
Giảm thiểu các vụ tai nạn lao động đáng tiếc xảy ra, từ đó cắt giảm được chi phí phát sinh khi xảy ra sự cố;
Phát hiện kịp thời lỗi, trục trặc thiết bị;
Đám ứng đầy đủ yêu cầu quy định của Pháp luật về đảm bảo an toàn thiết bị máy móc;
Nâng cao hình ảnh doanh nghiệp luôn quan tâm đến vấn đề an toàn lao động cho người lao động.
3. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định chất lượng nồi gia nhiệt dầu

️ QCVN 01:2008/BLĐTBXH: Quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia về an toàn lao động nồi hơi và bình chịu áp lực;

️ QTKĐ 02:2016/BLĐTBXH: Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn nồi gia nhiệt dầu;

️ TCVN 7704: 2007: Yêu cầu kỹ thuật an toàn về thiết kế, kết cấu, chế tạo, lắp đặt, sử dụng và sửa chữa;

️ TCVN 8366:2010: Yêu cầu kỹ thuật an toàn về thiết kế, kết cấu, chế tạo;

️ TCVN 6155:1996: Yêu cầu kỹ thuật an toàn về lắp đặt, sử dụng, sửa chữa;

️ TCVN 6156:1996: Yêu cầu kỹ thuật an toàn về lắp đặt, sử dụng, sửa chữa, phương pháp thử;

️ TCVN 6158:1996: Đường ống dẫn hơi nước và nước nóng – Yêu cầu kỹ thuật;

️ TCVN 6159:1996: Đường ống dẫn hơi nước và nước nóng – Phương pháp thử;

️TCVN 6008:2010: Thiết bị áp lực - Mối hàn yêu cầu kỹ thuật và phương pháp kiểm tra.

4. Khi nào thì phải kiểm định kỹ thuật nồi gia nhiệt dầu ?






Kiểm định lần đầu: Thực hiện sau khi lắp đặt, trước khi đưa vào sử dụng lần đầu;
Kiểm định định kỳ: Thực hiện khi hết thời hạn của lần kiểm định trước. Thông thường thời hạn kiểm định an toàn thiết bị nồi hơi 2 năm/ 1 lần. Đối với nồi hơi đã sử dụng trên 12 năm thì thời hạn kiểm định 1 năm/ 1 lần.
Kiểm định bất thường:Thực hiện khi sau khi sửa chữa, nâng cấp, cải tạo có ảnh hưởng tới tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của nồi; Sau khi thay đổi vị trí lắp đặt hoặc có yêu cầu của cơ quan thẩm quyền.
5. Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật nồi gia nhiệt dầu

 Khi kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn cho nồi gia nhiệt dầu phải lần lượt tiến hành theo các bước sau :

Bước 1: Kiểm tra hồ sơ kỹ thuật, nhật ký vận hành, bảo trì và sửa chữa

Hồ sơ xuất xưởng
Kiểm tra nhật ký vận hành, bảo dưỡng, sửa chữa
Kiểm tra hồ sơ kiểm định lần trước (nếu có)
Bước 2: Kiểm tra kỹ thuật bên ngoài, bên trong

Xem xét vị trí lắp đặt, chiếu sáng vận hành
Kiểm tra hệ thống cầu thang, dây treo, giá đỡ
Xem xét các khuyết tật ăn mòn trên bề mặt kim loại, các biến dạng hình học do biến đổi nhiệt hoặc cơ khí.
Kiểm tra tình trạng kỹ thuật của lớp bọc bảo ôn, cách nhiệt
Kiểm tra khuyết tật trên kim loại cơ bản và mối hàn bằng phương pháp không phá hủy (NDT)
Thử nghiệm áp suất: Chỉ thử nghiệm áp suất khi các bước kiểm tra trên có kết quả đạt yêu cầu. Thời hạn thử không quá 6 năm/1 lần.
Bước 3: Kiểm tra các cơ cấu an toàn, thiết bị bảo vệ, đo kiểm: Các cơ cấu bảo vệ an toàn, các thiết bị đo lường gắn trên nồi gia nhiệt dầu phải được kiểm định, hiệu chuẩn gồm:

Van an toàn;
Áp kế;
Thiết bị đo mức;
Rơ le nhiệt độ, áp suất;
Hệ thống nối đất, cách điện vỏ thiết bị.
Kiểm tra vận hành: Chỉ thực hiện khi các bước kiểm tra trên được coi là đạt yêu cầu. Kết nối các thiết bị phụ trợ, các cơ cấu an toàn… tiến hành chạy thử ở áp suất làm việc cho phép.
Bước 4: Xử lý kết quả kiểm định an toàn: Cấp giấy chứng nhận kiểm định an toàn cho tổ chức, dán tem kiểm định lên thiết bị.

6. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu

Học viện Catiedu ngay từ những ngày đầu thành lập đã không ngừng đầu tư về máy móc, trang thiết bị đầy đủ, hiện đại mang đến cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất, nhanh nhất, chi phí hợp lý với tiêu chí :

 Kỹ thuật tốt: Nhằm thỏa mãn yêu cầu ngày cao của khách hàng, Catiedu chúng tôi luôn không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ của mình.

 Nguồn nhân lực tay nghề cao: Xây dựng và phát triển nguồn nhân lực chất lượng, tận tình với khách hàng, làm việc chuyên nghiệp, chủ động, sáng tạo, giỏi chuyên môn – đạo đức tốt.

 Luôn học tập công nghệ mới: Chủ động nâng cấp cơ sở hạ tầng tiên tiến, áp dụng công nghệ 4.0 vào quản lý, điều phối nhân lực và giảng dạy.

 Chất lượng được đặt lên hàng đầu: Catiedu cam kết chỉ cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tư vấn có chất lượng phù hợp với những yêu cầu đã đặt ra, đảm bảo tính hiệu quả, bền vững.

 Tiết kiệm chi phí: Đặc biệt ở Catiedu chi phí kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn thiết bị cực kỳ hạt dẻ, phù hợp với mọi tổ chức doanh nghiệp.

7. Kết luận

Qua những thông tin trên chắc hẳn bạn cũng hiểu được việc kiểm định cho sản phẩm là rất quan trọng.Vậy nên nếu bạn quan tâm đến Dịch vụ Kiểm định kỹ thuật Nồi gia nhiệt dầu đến với Học viện Catiedu của chúng tôi - nơi mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng dịch vụ. Chúng tôi cam kết cung cấp cho bạn những dịch vụ nhất, với các nhân viên có kinh nghiệm phong phú, kỹ thuật cao và tận tâm với nghề.

☎ Quý khách hàng cần kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn Quý khách liên hệ hotline 0838.068.068 - 0822.778800 , Email: tuyensinh@cati.edu.vn  hoặc để lại thông tin liên hệ để được hỗ trợ.

HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU

Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.

Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

